# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Melbourne cup day.....

## PlatypusGardens

.....does anyone here care.....? 
I don't   :Sneaktongue:   :Elephant ride:   :Flog Deadhorse:   
But.....I'm sure some woman in a ridiculous hat will earn a lot of money for owning a horse....or whatever.    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Quiet here today......guess everyone's down the pub  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sol381

I guess judging by the lack of responses and it took someone until 3 hours before the race to post, might answer your question..no interest here btw.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hehe fair call

----------


## Bros

> .....does anyone here care.....?

    Nope

----------


## commodorenut

What cup?

----------


## Uncle Bob

I'm at work, but I might scoot over to the pub for a couple of beers, though I have no interest in horse racing either  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> What cup?

----------


## phild01

..none here, been out buying stuff.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I'm at work, but I might scoot over to the pub for a couple of beers, though I have no interest in horse racing either

  
Good excuse though. 
Just pretend to be interested and shout at the telly a bit every now and then   :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

Is it over yet?

----------


## OBBob

Is the party really worth it ... not far above greyhound racing.  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Is it over yet?

   
Apparently -> Melbourne Cup 2016 results, winner, last place, scratchings     
And what the hell kinda name is Flemington anyway.....?
No matter how you twist it....it still has Flem at the start.  
A bit like that drink......Spumanti   :Unsure:

----------


## Bros

Now for the end of the next race and we can get back to normal

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Now for the end of the next race

  
.....that thing in America?

----------


## Bros

> .....that thing in America?

  Yea the one with your mate Donny in it.

----------


## phild01

> And what the hell kinda name is Flemington anyway.....?
> No matter how you twist it....it still has Flem at the start.

  Hey, that's where our fruit and veges come from!  Flemington Markets Sydney Friday Saturday and Sunday Markets

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Yea the one with your mate Donny in it.

  Tronald Dump     

> Hey, that's where our fruit and veges come from!  Flemington Markets Sydney Friday Saturday and Sunday Markets

  
O.....k

----------


## ringtail

Zero interest here apart from how many horses die afterwards.

----------


## Optimus

"The race that bores the nation" 
Day off work is good tho. Been plastering, painting, fitted arcs and hung a door  :2thumbsup:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Zero interest here apart from how many horses die afterwards.

  Expensive dog tucker...but if the dog is hungry? 
Day off was useful. The little bloke and I cleaned up the verandah after the dust storm, did some other housework and then I rebuilt a couple of bicycles.

----------

